# sport steering wheel



## Jens [Nissanclub-NB] (Jul 19, 2002)

Hello,

I am looking for a sport steering wheel for my Primera P11-144 (12/2001) but in Germany its inpossible to get a sport steering wheel with airbag for my car, are there sport steering wheel for my car in the US ?

I hope you understand my terrible English, I am looking for a similar one like this:










but for the P11-144 with airbag


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*JDM Momo Airbag*

Nissan in Japan sells MOMO Airbag sterring wheels.


----------



## Jens [Nissanclub-NB] (Jul 19, 2002)

do you know how much it cost and the diameter of it ? (please in cm, not in inch)


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jens [Nissanclub-NB] said:


> *do you know how much it cost and the diameter of it ? (please in cm, not in inch) *


Retail price for this MOMO steering wheel is JPY62,900. (Japanese Yen) You can only buy this from Nissan dealer in Japan. Unfortunately, the catalog i had didn't say the diameter of it.


----------



## Jens [Nissanclub-NB] (Jul 19, 2002)

Japanese Yen ? whats the exchange to $ or € ?
maybe my nissan dealer can order it from japan


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Converted price*

62,900JPY=1,043.70DM=553.541EUR.

Oh, plus 5% salse tax in Japan.


----------



## Jens [Nissanclub-NB] (Jul 19, 2002)

oh thats expensive, have to save money


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*New style on new Z*










I just found the new 3 spoke style Nissan/MOMO airbag steering wheel. These are optional parts for JDM Fairlady Z (350Z). Price was same 62,900JPY.


----------

